# Male Babies in WI



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

I adopted a pregnant rat and now I have babies that will be looking for homes in a few weeks. They were born July 17th. Right now it's just the males that are currently available, but the other 3 females *may* end up in this thread, depending on my husband's decision if he wants to keep them or not.

They are all black, a few are dumbos. I'll get better descriptions for them soon. I am near the Beloit/Janesville area in Wisconsin and cannot travel, so babies will have to be picked up. There is an adoption fee of $10 per pair or $8 for 1 if you already have rats that I want to go to a rescue (Critter Camp Exotic Pet Sanctuary) that can be paypal'ed directly to them.









Later I will get descriptions on who's a dumbo and who's standard ear. They are all standard fur.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! I love babies :3 Looks like you've got three berks, one a wedge. And three hoods, one what looks like a poor baldie? They're absolutely precious!


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah, the baldie has a tiny, itty bitty sliver of a blaze, too. It's really cute.

Here are the boys that are dumbos









Sorry for the poor quality! It's hard to get a good shot without decent lighting.

And, for reference, here is a pic of the girls that are NOT currently available


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

Just and update, as 2 boys are now reserved. The rest are still available.


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

These are the 4 boys still available






















I thought this one guy was really neat. Black dumbo berk with one little white dot on his head.


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

All babies are spoken for now.


----------

